# Ford 7209 loader



## midnight1957 (Mar 16, 2019)

I have a loader on my 3910 Ford tractor that is a 7209. I am disabled and so I hired this guy that works for Catapillar and suppose to know what he is doing. I had him repack all of my cylinders and one of them blew out as soon as I tried to use it. I had to go and buy another kit to repack the cylinder again and the same thing happened. He said he had never had that to happen. Upon inspecting it , there is a snap ring in the cylinder head and he had hammered it in because it would not fit. The reason that it keeps blowing the packing out is that the grove that the snap ring fits into is damaged and the snap ring will not fit anymore. Ford loader parts are hard to come by and expensive. Ford want over $400 for the end cylinder head. Does anyone have an old cylinder that has the head that I need that would sell it to me? The part number for the head is SML-3525. I would appreciate all of the help that I can get.
Thanks,
Wade


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Have you tried a machine shop. They might be able to repair the groove. Or try a local HYD shop they might be able to fix you up.
Good luck


----------

